# SWC - Nov 18/19 and Nov 23/24



## SarahZ (Dec 10, 2012)

Our Thanksgiving trip was wonderful.

We started in BC on the Wolverine, which was a half-hour late into Kalamazoo. BC was pretty full, but mostly quiet. There was one guy narrating the whole trip, as in, "That's WMU, right next to K College. WMU is a party school. Now we're passing such-and-such. Now we're going through blah blah blah. Oh, here's the bridge. We're almost to Chicago. Now we're on the South Side. There's Comiskey." Nobody was really listening to him, so it was kind of amusing. We couldn't really figure out who he was talking to - maybe the entire car? I could tell he was just excited, but my boyfriend was a little annoyed.

It was my first time in BC with cloth seats instead of leather, but they were still quite comfortable. The HSR track was fun. I took a video and clocked it on my phone's GPS. I uploaded a screenshot of the GPS and the video to Facebook, and a lot of my friends were impressed and said they might take Amtrak to Chicago from now on. Yay! 

We were about 15 minutes late to Chicago, and we knew Pat and her husband were waiting for us so we could get in line at Lou Mitchell's, so we sort of hurried to the Lounge. We were really impressed with the Lounge. It was definitely a world away from the regular waiting area. It was quiet, with nice lighting, heat, outlets, free drinks, muffins, baggage check, and so on. We had absolutely zero issues getting checked in, and the redcap took our bags. We looked around for Pat but didn't see her, so we walked to Lou Mitchell's and got in line.

We were both pretty hungry and needed caffeine, the line wasn't moving, and the girl standing behind us was extremely annoying and wearing an ungodly amount of perfume. I asked Brent if he wanted to go back to the station and get something there. We go to Chicago all the time, so we're going to try Lou Mitchell's on one of our future trips when time isn't an issue.

When we got back to CUS, we ate at the Metro Deli since neither one of us had eaten there (we usually go to Gold Coast Dogs). The food was pretty good but nothing special. I did like all of the old posters and ads. Also, we got to watch them put up Christmas decorations in the Great Hall.

We decided to hang out in the Lounge. A couple hours later, Pat and her husband came up and explained that the LSL was three hours late into CUS. We explained we'd already eaten and told them to go ahead and get some lunch if they wanted. We ended up talking for a while, and then we said our goodbyes. Brent and I had to go to the nearby CVS to get some snacks for the trip, and I assume Pat and her husband went to lunch since they weren't there when we got back.

Boarding was quick and easy. The conductor checked everyone in at the counter before we actually boarded. All we had to do was walk to our sleeper car. Our SCA, Anna Maria, introduced herself at the door and asked everyone if it was their first time in a sleeper. After everyone was on-board, she came to each room individually to introduce herself again, explain her duties, and inform us that she had two cars for this trip so to please be patient if she didn't respond to the call button right away. She was very nice and professional. She told us we were in a car with a bunch of first-time sleeper passengers, and I said we'd be fine and would only call if something needed immediate attention.

Soon, we were on our way. I couldn't get over the difference between sleeper and coach. I can't imagine riding in coach again unless it's a day trip. We were able to close our door to block out ambient noise (the door at the end of the car kept getting stuck open), and I was amazed at how much noise it blocked. It did make the room feel smaller, though, so we kept it open as much as possible. Brent and I had plenty of leg room (we're 5'8" and 5'5" respectively), but I did miss being able to put my feet up. Brent had his feet on the little stairs, so I propped my feet up on his seat. There was lots of room for that, and it was comfortable. We had room for all of our stuff, once we figured it out Tetris-style. The closet had our jackets, my purse, and the small overnight duffel, and then we put his backpack and the laptop bag on the stairs.

Anyway, even with the door open, there was hardly any noise, other than the noise from the open door. The people in the roomette near it kept shutting it, but eventually it was a losing battle since so many attendants and conductors were walking through the car. Other than that, we didn't hear the same level of "people noise" that we heard in coach. Nobody had crying kids or babies, and most people closed their doors while they were on cell phones or watching movies on their laptops. It was _definitely_ worth it. I told Brent that, even if we don't have points to use for the next trip, we're never traveling in coach for an overnight again. We were in room #6, right in the middle of the car.

We did get delayed a bit near Galesburg. Steve, my favorite LSA, came on and announced there was a fire in a building near the tracks and the local authorities had halted all rail traffic since the fire wasn't a safe enough distance away from the tracks. He then explained a bit about how Amtrak talks with local dispatch and law enforcement and how we have to abide by certain rules and so on. It was nice that he explained everything. Steve always makes little jokes; we seem to get him every time we ride the SWC. He calls Mendota "the Las Vegas of the east", Princeton is "perfect little Princeton", and Naperville becomes "the Ville of Napers". He has a dry sense of humor and cracks us up.

From then on, it was smooth traveling. We had dinner with an older mother and daughter who had never been on a train before. They were traveling to Needles to visit relatives and then flying home. We had the steak with mushroom sauce (delicious), and they had salmon and chicken. They said theirs was also very good. For dessert, we had cheesecake with blueberry topping. We didn't speak much. Brent and I aren't very good with small talk since we tend to be quite shy, and they were speaking to each other for most of dinner. Once we exhausted the usual topics, we ate dinner in silence, which was fine with me but pretty awkward.

I'd never been in a roomette through Kansas. I should have prepared for the rocking and rolling. I'd untucked my sheets since I hate feeling trapped, but I should have used them to hold me in.  I usually sleep on my side, but I was thrown back and forth so much that I switched to my stomach. Our curtains were too short, so there was light coming in from the hallway. I ended up facing the windows so it wouldn't keep me up. Normally, I hate facing the wall, but it was really cozy and I fell asleep somewhere around Wichita.

I woke up shortly before Lamar. We'd turned the PA off, but they were making announcements and I could hear it through the door. I decided to skip breakfast since I didn't feel like getting pretty and meeting new people that early in the morning. I wasn't tired, since the sleep I did get was good sleep. Brent said the upper bunk was comfortable, despite having a thinner mattress, and he liked that it was really dark up there. He was able to sleep for another couple of hours after I woke up. I ended up poking him since I didn't want him to miss the smoke stop at La Junta.

I'm really glad I got off at La Junta. There was a girl with cherry red hair (maybe a wig), her husband or boyfriend, and a kid. They got into a car, as it was their stop. Anna Maria was standing sort of behind their car while smoking. I noticed the car moving and reverse and saw the girl was on her phone, not even paying attention to what/who was behind her. I started yelling and screaming for her to stop and for Anna Maria to move, and that's when she hit her. Luckily, she stopped the car right away, because Anna Maria fell on the ground. She could have been run over!

The girl's husband/boyfriend got out and ran behind the car right away. He asked, "Did you hit this lady?!?" The girl just stood there, and I said, "Yeah, she was on her phone. Maybe she should learn to pay attention," and glared at her. Then I helped Anna Maria up, and the girl was blubbering and apologizing. Anna Maria's knee was pretty banged up and bleeding, but she was otherwise okay (thank goodness). We got her onto the train (she was limping a little), and she said she'd go see the train doctor to get checked out. I haven't been that angry in a long time. I hope that girl never picks up a phone in the car again, and I hope her boyfriend/husband yelled at her all the way home.

We had lunch a couple hours later. We sat with a gentleman who loves train travel. He wasn't very talkative, but he'd been on the SWC many times, so we got to talk about our favorite parts of the trip. He said he'll never travel by air again unless the train doesn't go there. 

We all had the Angus Steakburger and agreed it was phenomenal. I liked that they had kettle chips with it instead of regular chips. I had cheesecake again, and the server asked if I wanted topping. I said, "No... oh wait... yes. He always eats the topping," and motioned at Brent. When she brought my cheesecake, it was plain. I started to say something, and then Brent laughed. She'd put a little plate in front of him. On it, she put his cup of Haagen-Dazs ice cream, and then she'd poured the cheesecake topping into a little cup so he wouldn't have to scrape it off my cheesecake. :-D We gave her a big tip.

Since our room was taken at ABQ, Anna Maria asked if we wouldn't mind sitting in the empty roomette across from it while she changed our bedding, emptied the trash, and vacuumed. It only took her a few moments, and we talked about our pets and her history with Amtrak. Once she was finished, we got back into our room, and I made sure we kept it nice and clean so she wouldn't have to vacuum again.

We were talking about the roomette size (Brent felt a bit cramped) and how we might want a bedroom next time, especially for a longer trip. Anna Maria said one of the bedrooms was empty at that point and told us to go check it out. Brent said that was definitely better and that he'd been picturing a bedroom when I told him we had a roomette, hence his surprise over the size. I don't mind the roomette for one night, but it IS rather hard to arrange things and get dressed and such when the beds are still down.

We were a half-hour early into ABQ. It was a smooth departure. I was going to give Anna Maria $20, but I gave her $30 instead since I felt bad about her knee. Plus, since she did have a lot of first-timers, I figured a good percentage wouldn't know a tip is customary. I saw a lot of sleeper passengers leaving the dining car without tipping.

I'll post pictures and the second half of the trip (in this thread) later today.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> I'm really glad I got off at La Junta. There was a girl with cherry red hair (maybe a wig), her husband or boyfriend, and a kid. They got into a car, as it was their stop. Anna Maria was standing sort of behind their car while smoking. I noticed the car moving and reverse and saw the girl was on her phone, not even paying attention to what/who was behind her. I started yelling and screaming for her to stop and for Anna Maria to move, and that's when she hit her. Luckily, she stopped the car right away, because Anna Maria fell on the ground. She could have been run over!
> 
> The girl's husband/boyfriend got out and ran behind the car right away. He asked, "Did you hit this lady?!?" The girl just stood there, and I said, "Yeah, she was on her phone. Maybe she should learn to pay attention," and glared at her. Then I helped Anna Maria up, and the girl was blubbering and apologizing. Anna Maria's knee was pretty banged up and bleeding, but she was otherwise okay (thank goodness). We got her onto the train (she was limping a little), and she said she'd go see the train doctor to get checked out. I haven't been that angry in a long time. I hope that girl never picks up a phone in the car again, and I hope her boyfriend/husband yelled at her all the way home.


Wow! Just WOW!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> I told Brent that, even if we don't have points to use for the next trip, we're never traveling in coach for an overnight again. We were in room #6, right in the middle of the car.


Ah, the curse of taking a sleeper! Amy and I had the exact same conversation after booking our first trip in a sleeper using points - we haven't spent a night in coach since! 

Glad you had a good trip, can't wait to see the pictures...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 10, 2012)

:hi: :wub:


----------



## NETrainfan (Dec 10, 2012)

Enjoyed your review. We were on the SWC in Nov. Good experience.

We also looked at the bedrooms, but decided that having 2 roomettes across from

each other was not only less expensive, but also more comfortable.


----------



## TimePeace (Dec 10, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really glad I got off at La Junta. There was a girl with cherry red hair (maybe a wig), her husband or boyfriend, and a kid. They got into a car, as it was their stop. Anna Maria was standing sort of behind their car while smoking. I noticed the car moving and reverse and saw the girl was on her phone, not even paying attention to what/who was behind her. I started yelling and screaming for her to stop and for Anna Maria to move, and that's when she hit her. Luckily, she stopped the car right away, because Anna Maria fell on the ground. She could have been run over!
> ...


Crazy! Sheesh.

Nice trip report, Sorcha. The kind that makes me want to ride SWC again soon! Thanks.


----------



## greatcats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have met Anna Maria twice on the SWC. I hope her injuries have been attended to. Several years ago when I was livingi in Hendersonville, North Carolina I was walking in a crosswalk when a big SUV barrelled right across in front of me. if I had not stepped back, I might have been hit. A 30ish looking female was at the wheel with a phone in her ear. I yelled at her that the stop sign was back there. She rolled down the window and sneered " I suggest you get away from my car " and stuck her tongue out at me. Had I been a more violent person, i would have smashed her window. I should have had the presence of mind to take her plate and call the cops. That certainly was frightening what you witnessed at La Junta - at least you tried to prevent it. Thanks for your report.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Dec 11, 2012)

Enjoyed your report Sorcha. Yes, once you have been in a sleeper, its goodbye coach rides 

Of course, once you get spoiled in a bedroom its difficult to go back to a roomette 

Glad you all had a good time. Look forward to your continuing report.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 11, 2012)

greatcats said:


> I have met Anna Maria twice on the SWC.	I hope her injuries have been attended to.


We asked her later that day, and she said it was okay. She just needed a bandage, ice, ibuprofen, and some rest (which she wasn't about to get, as she had two cars to serve and another day before arriving in L.A.) I believe she said she was getting off in L.A, since she's part of the L.A. crew.

I was impressed with her attitude. Even though she was obviously in pain, she was still polite and cheerful with everyone in the car.

At one point, a female LSA (I think) started chastising her in the hallway while taking our lunch reservations. Something about Anna Maria not being in room #something and being in room #something-else instead. Anna Maria said, "I cleared it with the conductor. I have two cars, and this puts me in a better position to keep an eye on everyone." The LSA continued to harass her, and Anna Maria said, "I'm not getting into a petty squabble with you. I've had a rough morning, and this isn't professional, out in the hallway like this. Talk to the conductor. I have beds to make." It was awesome. :giggle:


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 11, 2012)

NETrainfan said:


> Enjoyed your review. We were on the SWC in Nov. Good experience.
> 
> We also looked at the bedrooms, but decided that having 2 roomettes across from
> 
> each other was not only less expensive, but also more comfortable.


That's a good idea! We'll consider that option.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> At one point, a female LSA (I think) started chastising her in the hallway while taking our lunch reservations. Something about Anna Maria not being in room #something and being in room #something-else instead. Anna Maria said, "I cleared it with the conductor. I have two cars, and this puts me in a better position to keep an eye on everyone." The LSA continued to harass her, and Anna Maria said, "I'm not getting into a petty squabble with you. I've had a rough morning, and this isn't professional, out in the hallway like this. Talk to the conductor. I have beds to make." It was awesome. :giggle:


And she was right on both accounts! Once Anna talked to the conductor, the LSA was taken out of the picture. And it most certainly was unprofessional of the LSA to do it in the hall in front of people.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> At one point, a female LSA (I think) started chastising her in the hallway while taking our lunch reservations. Something about Anna Maria not being in room #something and being in room #something-else instead. Anna Maria said, "I cleared it with the conductor. I have two cars, and this puts me in a better position to keep an eye on everyone." The LSA continued to harass her, and Anna Maria said, "I'm not getting into a petty squabble with you. I've had a rough morning, and this isn't professional, out in the hallway like this. Talk to the conductor. I have beds to make." It was awesome. :giggle:


Sounds like that LSA might be from Chicago originally and worked the Diner with Miss Polly on the TE ! <_<

How was it any of her Business, she runs the Diner, not the Train?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 11, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> How was it any of her Business, she runs the Diner, not the Train?


Jim,

Actually the LSA, the most senior one who could either be working the diner or the cafe, is in overall charge of the OBS crew. And since the LSA has to keep track of who ate what, a sleeper check with a room number that is supposed to be empty could be a potential problem for them. So it is their business.

And in fact, someone should have mentioned it to the LSA that people were changing rooms.

But that doesn't change the fact that the LSA should have been more professional about the entire thing, and that as soon as she was told that the conductor approved the change, the conversation was over.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 11, 2012)

The return trip!

We arrived at the train station with about 20 minutes to spare. The Chief had gotten in at 10:48, which is about an hour early. Holy cow! I was pretty happy for everyone on-board, as it meant more time for them to shop and explore downtown ABQ.

Brent's parents had been asking about the possibility/price of taking a train to visit us. When we got to the train, his dad said, "I'm going to ask for a tour." I said, "They only allow ticketed passengers on, but maybe you'll get lucky." Sure enough, the SCA let him on. Brent and I shook our heads and laughed because that man can talk anyone into anything, so it really didn't surprise us that he got on.

When he came out, he was all grins. He was given a tour of the roomettes and bedrooms, and the SCA showed him the handicapped room since Brent's mother uses oxygen. The SCA was Julio, and he ended up being our SCA. Brent's dad said he told him all about the feasibility of using oxygen on-board, that meals can be brought to them, and so on. It sounded like he got a nice tour. 

After we said goodbye, the conductor came up to us and tried to scan my iPhone. We were outside in the sun, so it was giving him all sorts of issues. He said, "No worries. I'll just check you guys in. You're my only sleepers in ABQ." Then Julio shook our hands, introduced himself, and gave us our lunch and dinner reservations.

We were in room #5 this time, still in the middle of the car. (I'd asked for both rooms to be in the middle.) We were on the right side of the train both times, which would have meant getting the opposite view if it had been summer. Unfortunately, the sun was down by the time we got to Raton.

No matter, we settled in and put the bags in their usual spots. We were pros at this point. 

Leaving ABQ was sad. I was happy to see Sandia Peak on the way out since we missed it on the way in. Sandia Peak is always my, "Yay! We're in ABQ!" marker. This time, it meant we were leaving. 

We were called for lunch soon afterward. We were seated with a really awesome couple from Indianapolis. The man was very talkative, and his wife had a gorgeous Southern accent. We found out she was from Nashville originally. We talked for a long time, and in the course of that conversation, I found out he and my dad had both worked as salesmen/suppliers for a tire company in a small town in northern Michigan. This gentleman sold and delivered agricultural tires to them, and my dad was a salesman for the tire company itself. I about fell over. Brent started laughing because I'm always going on about how I can't go *anywhere* in this country without running into someone I'm either related to or separated from by only one degree. It's crazy. I mean, what are the odds they'd both deal with that same, small tire company?

I can't remember the couple's names. Brent kept referring to the man as "Indy". So, Brent, Indy, and I all had the Angus Steakburger, and Indy's wife had the Chicken Pesto sandwich. I'd wanted to try it, but that steakburger was SO good, and I figured I could have the chicken sandwich the next day. She said it was very good. For dessert, we had raspberry sorbet. I'd lost two pounds over Thanksgiving (I know, right?), so I didn't want to keep eating cheesecake. 

When we got back to our room, I noticed a slow leak coming from the upper bunk. When I held a tissue up to it, it was sort of a clearish-brown color. I hoped and prayed it wasn't the sewer line (and didn't think so, given the location, but you never know). I sniffed the tissue, but it didn't really smell like anything. I stuffed some tissues up there and pulled the "call" button. Then I wiped up the table since it had leaked there too. As we waited for Julio, I noticed the edge of the bedding for the top bunk (the sheet was poking down a little) looked wet.

Julio showed up just a moment or two later, and I told him about the leak. He moved toward the latch on the upper bunk, and I sort of backed up and froze while staring at it. Brent laughed because he knew I was thinking a ton of water was about to land on me. Julio let me out of the room and then pulled the bunk down. Brent said, "I knew it!" and pointed. Someone had left a bottle of orange juice in the net next to the bunk, and when the bunk was closed, it cracked the bottle a little. Orange juice had leaked all over the net and the bedding. Julio asked if we'd mind sitting in an empty room while he cleaned it up and got new bedding.

He cleaned it up SO FAST! We had new bedding in no time, and while the net was still a little wet, Brent said it was no big deal. We asked Julio to make up the beds at that point so the net would have time to dry and the new bedroll could go on the lower bunk right away instead of taking a chance it would get damp. It was almost dinner time anyway, and we were tired. We'd been planning to read after dinner, and we figured we could just use the bottom bunk as a couch.

We arrived in Las Vegas around this time. About thirty seconds after we pulled away from the station, Steve (our LSA again!) came on and said, "Conductor, we have a carry-by." The conductor said, "Too late now." The coaches had definitely cleared the platform, and we were probably a half-mile away already. That's when I tried to Google "carry-by", didn't find anything, and decided to hop on here to ask about it. Thanks for the answer. 

I took a really cool picture in Raton. Again, I'll post the pictures and videos in a bit. It was twilight when we arrived, and I'd never seen the town at night. For example, I didn't know the Raton sign on the hill lit up.

At dinner time, we ended up with Indy and his wife again.  This time, we talked about Vegas. I've never been there, so he was going on about things to do, places to stay, etc. Then he said, "You know, number one place in the world to get married." /facepalm It's so awkward when people hint about marriage to us. Yes, we've been together three years next month, but knock it off! :wub:

For dinner, I tried the Herbed Half-Chicken and rice, Brent and Indy had the Steak w/ Mushroom Sauce, and Indy's wife had the Crab Cakes. We all skipped on the Thanksgiving dinner since we'd had our fill the night before. The chicken was pretty good, and I was glad it wasn't as much chicken as I thought it would be. They were really nice about substituting more veggies in place of my rice (I have to eat low-carb due to insulin resistance). Indy's wife loved the Crab Cakes.

Then, for dessert, we decided we'd all split/attempt this Chocolate Peanut Butter Trifle. It was freaking HUGE.  And I mean HUGE. Brent is a chocolate lover, and even he had to stop after four bites. It was really rich, and in addition to the chocolate and peanut butter, it had a layer of toffee. I loooove toffee, but this was crazy. I'm so glad we all split it. Even with four of us, we couldn't finish it. I ate two bites and then had to stop. Brent used his steak knife to trim off the portion where we'd stopped eating so Indy's wife could take the rest of it back to her room for a late-night snack. I ended up ordering a glass of milk to wash it down. Don't get me wrong - it was delicious - but this is definitely something to split with 2-4 people. If you can eat the entire thing and not go into a diabetic coma three seconds later, I admire you. :hi:

Once we got into Kansas, I was really excited to see a wind farm. When we were on the SWC last Christmas, we were in Coach (bleh). We were on the right side of the train while westbound, so I was facing north. At one point, unable to sleep, I opened the curtain a bit and saw this huge array of red lights, all blinking at the same time. It went on for miles and miles. It was very "X-Files", so I stared, trying to figure out what it was. Finally, I could make out the hundreds/thousands of windmills, all turning slowly. They are gigantic. Between their movement in the dark and the synced red lights, I could hardly breathe at how cool it looked. Again, very "X-Files". I can't explain why. I think it's because they're in the middle of nowhere and just so futuristic.

Anyway, this time, I was facing south. We were just outside of Dodge City, in Cimarron (thank you, GPS), and I saw red lights again. I knew exactly what they were! ^_^ There weren't nearly as many this time, and it wasn't bright enough to see them, but it was still awesome to see those red lights. I wish I knew where that other wind farm was. I keep meaning to check Google and a map of Kansas.

I was really tired, but I didn't want to go to bed just yet. I had to get ultra-geek points by checking in at Dodge City on Facebook. I believe I captioned it, "Yee-haw." THEN I went to bed. I made sure to leave the covers tucked in a bit and faced the window again. Our curtains were long enough to block the light this time, but I still felt more cozy facing the window. Once again, we were rocking and rolling through Kansas. At one point, I was half-asleep and woke up when I stuck my arm out to keep from rolling off the bed. It took me a really long time to fall asleep. Once I finally got to sleep, we were probably close to Topeka or thereabouts. I completely missed the stop at Kansas City, and I kept sleeping on and off until we were close to La Plata. I could have slept longer, but people were stirring, and I could hear Steve taking lunch reservations. I hurried up, pulled a hoodie on over my pajamas top, and threw open the door to our room. The lady across the hall from us, who'd boarded at Trinidad, looked at us like a couple of derelicts (she and her husband gave off that "churchy" vibe). I'm sure I looked pretty awesome and holy with my smeared eyeliner, bedhead, and pajama pants that say "Love, Sleep, and Rock & Roll". 

Anyway, Steve came up with a big, white piece of paper with some times written in red Sharpie. He said, "Pick a number, any number." As I was staring at the paper, trying to remember what a clock is, he saw my phone with the GPS program open. He said, "Heyyyy... no following the train... that's cheating." Told you he's my favorite. :-D

Brent and I both changed into Chicago Bears hoodies in anticipation of our arrival back "home". We'd stopped in Fort Madison at this point, and since we were ahead of schedule, we got to wander around for 15 minutes. I took some shots of the Mississippi and the Fort.

For lunch, I was denied my chicken sandwich, as (and I should have known), they were out of almost everything. What I didn't count on was that they were trying to get rid of food, so you could order anything you wanted. Meaning...

PRO-TIP: you can order from the children's menu during lunch on the eastbound SWC because *everything must go*. I was sooooooo bummed when I placed my order for yet another steakburger (they were out of everything else) and then found out I could have had a huge bowl of delicious mac & cheese. <_< Brent tried to call our server back, but he was already gone. Fail! At least I know for next time. We had vanilla ice cream for dessert this time. I love those tiny Haagen-Dazs containers. They're so cute, and it's the perfect portion size.

We were seated with an aunt and niece from Wisconsin. The niece was maybe 20, and the aunt was just a bit older than us, maybe early forties. It was their first time on a train, and the niece said she'd been nauseated at first but got used to it and really loved it. They were coming from L.A. and had done Coach the first night and then upgraded to a roomette for the second night. The aunt said her husband was on his way to Chicago to pick them up since their bus connection would take several hours. She asked if it was easy to park at CUS, and I said it's kind of crazy with the one-way streets, but the garage is marked clearly and it's easy to follow the signs to the passenger gates from there. (I'd parked there to pick up Brent a couple years ago.) We talked about Chicago for a long time. The dining car was pretty much empty except for us and another table, so they didn't push us to clear out.

Once back in our car, we were almost to Galesburg. Steve was doing his little, comedic thing about each town (he only does it in Illinois). Then the announcement to pick up trash and all that came on, and I knew we were close. Steve came back on and said, "We're almost back to... that same old place, sweet home Chicago." 

When we got off at CUS, Brent said, "Wave goodbye to Indy." Indy and his wife were sitting on a redcap-mobile off to our left as we passed, and we all waved at each other as we walked by.

Back in the Lounge, it felt like we'd never left. I had major issues with my stupid E-ticket (as in, I was an idiot and deleted it, forgetting I'd need it to get into the Lounge). I couldn't get my email up because the wireless was being spotty, and it wasn't in the app because I'd booked through AGR. Sensing I was at the end of my rope, the Warden offered to find our SWC ticket in the computer and let us pass. Phew! I was so mad at myself because I knew we'd need it, but I deleted it from iBooks without thinking. Lesson learned. I thanked her several times.

The Lounge has goldfish crackers and pretzels instead of muffins in the afternoon. I took a couple bags for the trip home. We were still pretty stuffed from lunch on the train. We mostly sat around and watched TV in the Lounge while waiting to board the Wolverine. At one point, I got up to take pictures of CUS, since the Christmas decorations were up. We also hung out by the river for a while but then ran back inside since it was freezing cold and windy.

We missed the boarding call for BC somehow. I figured they were boarding already, based on the time, so we got our bags and wandered out to the gate. Sure enough, BC had already boarded, but they hadn't released the coach mob yet. They had all of the coach passengers in the Great Hall, something they do when the Wolverine is 100%, because there's simply no way to get all those bodies in the normal waiting area. I've done it before; they mark off the benches by city and then dismiss everyone by row, like a wedding.

Anyway, we beat the mob. Brent was cracking me up. Every time we'd come up to a car attendant during the Kindergarten Walk, he'd say, "Kalamazoo," they'd point us toward a car, and I'd say, "No, no. BC, not Kalamazoo. Keep walking." This happened every single time they'd ask him where we were headed. Once we finally got to BC, I explained they ask which city so they can sort us by car, but BC is just BC, so you say, "BC." He'll get it. 

BC was pretty full. This time, we had the cushy leather seats. We managed to get two seats together, the last seats in the car. Apparently, they had another BC car ahead of ours, though. I'm not sure if that's standard to have two cars? Anyway, we settled in, and we left CUS on-time.

The poor cafe car attendant... We kept hearing him announce, "I am NOT OPEN yet. When I DO open, I will make an announcement. I repeat, I am NOT OPEN yet." This happened a few times, and it's common to hear that on the 6:00 Wolverine since it's usually packed and it takes a while to sort all of the cafe stock for the trip.

He came into BC to let us know we could come get drinks. Well, that started a mob scene all over again. He had to tell people it was just BC and he would announce when coach passengers could come get their food and drinks. Some lady gave us a snotty look, like we were First Class on the airlines and not just people who were lucky enough to score BC before it sold out. (BC tickets are about $8-12, depending on your final stop, so it's not like we're made of money.) It was hilarious.

Then, we heard him say over the PA, "Okay. I am OPEN, but hold up! I want ONE LINE, and you are to stand to the RIGHT. I will allow three people in the cafe car; the rest of you stand behind the yellow line until there's an opening. Stay to the RIGHT so people leaving can walk back to their seats. Leave room. Three at a time. Stay behind the line. Okay, come on in." 

When we got close to KAL, the conductor came in and asked, "Where are my Kalamazoos?" Brent and I put our hands up, and he said, "Okay, we're going to let you off back here (motioning past the cafe). Come walk with me. We'll be there in five minutes." So then we got to stand in the little vestibule with another conductor. She opened that little half-door, and I said, "Hey, there's our house." She said they should have just stopped there to let us out and asked how close we were. I told her, "Just a few houses away from the tracks. I get stopped by the 7:10 all the time, and we can hear the train even with the windows shut." Then she said, "You know, a lot of people love trains. Would you believe some people stand by the tracks sometimes, taking pictures?" Brent laughed and pointed at me. My walking route takes me near/over the tracks just in time to catch the two Wolverines that pass in either direction between 9:00 and 9:30, and I've been known to take pictures and video of the trains.

Anyway, we got in on-time, and I said goodbye to the train until next time.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 12, 2012)

Another great report. Almost as fun as taking the trip myself.


----------



## JayPea (Dec 12, 2012)

Great report! You have a way of writing that makes me feel like I'm right there on the train too. I know what you mean about the red lights blinking in unison on the windmills; to me it is so X - files as well! The first time I saw them, westbound, several years ago, I had no idea what they were. It wasn't until seeing the second bunch that I figured it out as well. Last year when I was on the SWC, also westbound, there was a thunderstorm occurring as we neared Dodge City, and that added to the surrealism. I actually had the X - Files theme music playing in my head and half expected UFO's to start landing any second! Great minds think alike! :lol:

Again, I enjoyed your very detailed report and glad you enjoyed your trip. Not to mention got totally hooked on sleepers! :lol: I hope your boyfriend's parents decide on a train trip out your way.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 12, 2012)

JayPea said:


> Great report! You have a way of writing that makes me feel like I'm right there on the train too. I know what you mean about the red lights blinking in unison on the windmills; to me it is so X - files as well! The first time I saw them, westbound, several years ago, I had no idea what they were. It wasn't until seeing the second bunch that I figured it out as well. Last year when I was on the SWC, also westbound, there was a thunderstorm occurring as we neared Dodge City, and that added to the surrealism. I actually had the X - Files theme music playing in my head and half expected UFO's to start landing any second! Great minds think alike! :lol:
> 
> Again, I enjoyed your very detailed report and glad you enjoyed your trip. Not to mention got totally hooked on sleepers! :lol: I hope your boyfriend's parents decide on a train trip out your way.


Thanks! I tried to write it diary-style instead of the way I would for a newspaper. I figure that's more fun, especially for an Amtrak forum where most people know the basics and are looking for a personal experience.

That's awesome that you thought of "X-Files" when you saw the windmills too. 

I also got to see a thunderstorm somewhere in the middle of Kansas once. I was by myself, as Brent still lived in ABQ back then, and I think it was around 4:00 a.m. on the westbound trip. I was looking out on the landscape, facing south, and I saw it way off in the distance, all of this lightning and purple light. It was beautiful, like my own private light show.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/UzDxXcUVa3o

Video of the HSR between Kalamazoo and Niles.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## SarahZ (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## printman2000 (Dec 12, 2012)

There is a "train doctor"? Never heard of that.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 12, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> There is a "train doctor"? Never heard of that.


Me neither. Brent may have misheard her. I'm sure some of the crew has first aid training, and one of them may have patched it up for her.


----------



## NETrainfan (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorcha- So enjoyed the rest of your review. We are SWC fans who especially like the Raton area. (A big contrast to Maine!)

Always wonder about Dodge City and if many people get off and stay there for a night?

Also, BC means Battle Creek?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2012)

Business Class.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 13, 2012)

Ryan is correct. By "BC", we meant "business class".

I've always thought it might be fun to stay in Dodge City and look around. Pity we always go through when it's dark.


----------

